# Good Stabat Mater, on vinyl?



## Folsom

Hi,

I LOVE Karl Jenkin's Stabat Mater... but they don't release his stuff on vinyl. Can anyone recommend some good releases on vinyl?


----------



## Pugg

Folsom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I LOVE Karl Jenkin's Stabat Mater... but they don't release his stuff on vinyl. Can anyone recommend some good releases on vinyl?


Quick search: none available.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...tabat+mater&performer=&medium=all&label=&cat=


----------



## Folsom

Yes I know that, I just said that. I'm looking for other versions I may enjoy.


----------



## Pugg

Folsom said:


> Yes I know that, I just said that. I'm looking for other versions I may enjoy.


So, no Jenkins you mean?


----------



## Jos

Nor sure if I understand the question correctly; if you are looking for any Stabat Mater on vinyl, just visit some second hand shops. 
If you are looking for a rendition of Jenkins' Sm on vinyl, I doubt that there is one. The work is from 2006, if I'm not mistaken, and the resurgeans of vinyl only applies to music that hipsters enjoy. Very few of them listen to religious classical music.


----------



## Folsom

I'm looking for things that resemble or may appease me, on vinyl. Jenkins' version is by far the best I've heard, for reference. 

And I really have no idea what you're talking about with vinyl applying to hipsters. That's a grossly ignorant statement considering you can buy so many new classic records on vinyl of just recorded and old.


----------



## Pugg

Bit harsh isn't it, we do our best for you, so if we both don't understand you.........


----------

